# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσκρουση του LATO σε προβλήτα

## GREEN ARROW

Σήμερα το πρωί και περί ώρα 6.00 πμ, το F/B LATO κατά τους χειρισμούς πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτισης στο παντελώς ακατάλληλο για αυτό το πλοίο (με καιρικές συνθήκες βοριά άνω των 8 μποφώρ) λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, "ακούμπησε" ατη γωνία της προβλήτας, με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανιστεί ένα μικρό "βαθούλωμα" σε πολύ μικρή έκταση της λαμαρίνας, 1 μέτρο πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, στη δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου. 

Είναι απορίας άξιο πώς η ΑΝΕΚ επιμένει να διακινδυνεύει πολλά στέλνοντας ένα τέτοιο, δύσκολο στη μανούβρα πλοίο με μπαταριστές μηχανές, στο Ηράκλειο, και πώς δεν έχει ακόμα αξιολογίσει τις (ουκ ολίγες) περιπτώσεις όπου εν μέσω θυελλωδών ανέμων οι εκάστοτε πλοίαρχοι του πλοίου κατάφερναν το ...ακατόρθωτο, να προσδένουν ασφαλώς το πλοίο σε ακατάλληλο λιμάνι και, κυρίως, ακόμα πιό ακατάλληλε προβλήτα ...στο βάθος του λιμανιού, όπου έτσι και μπεις ή θα δέσεις ή θα κάνεις μεγάλη ζημιά! Τα συγχαρητήρια στον πλοίαρχο Γιώργο Δουρουντουδάκη καθώς και στον κατά καιρούς αντικαταστάτη πλοίαρχο Γιώργο Κολυδά σαφώς και περιττεύουν, αφού μέσα τους αμφότεροι γνωρίζουνπόσες φορές ρίσκαραν τα πάντα για να επιτελέσουν την αποστολή τους... Μέχρι πότε όμως θα υπερβάλλουν εαυτούς??? 

Για να αποφευχθούν ενστάσεις τουστυλ "και τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΙΙ έχουν μπαταριστές μηχανές αλλά κρίνονται κατάλληλα), ας σκεφτεί κάποιος ότι τα  "ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΙΙ" έχουν μεγαλύτερες μηχανές και bowthruster που ...σκοτώνει, σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο του "ΛΑΤΩ". Να μην πάμε πιο παλιά και θυμηθούμε "άθλους" στο ίδιο λιμάνι, στην ίδια προβλήτα, των καπετάν Γιώργη Σανδαλάκη ή Λευτέρη Δημοτάκη με το (επίσης ακατάλληλο για το Ηράκλειο) F/B LISSOS...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

Το F/B LATO εκτέλεσε κανονικά το δρομολόγιό του τη μέρα της ελαφράς πρόσκρουσης, αφού επισκευάστηκε πολύ γρήγορα η μικρή ζημιά που προκλήθηκε στη λαμαρίνα. Όλα θα είχαν αποφευχθεί αν υπήρχαν προσκρουστήρες στη συγκεκριμένη προβλήτα ή αν η προβλήτα πρόσδεσης του πλοίου ήταν περίπου ίσου μήκους με το μήκος του σκάφους και όχι κοντύτερη κατά 40 μέτρα..

----------

